# Difference between MIUI versions?



## gimlet72 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have used MIUI in the past but have been on Liberty for a while. I am thinking about returning to MIUI but I have noticed there are two versions posted. The DefyX base and the ICS base. My question is what is the functional difference between these two roms? I am not sure which I would like to change back to.

HELP!


----------



## treubber (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm no dev, but I'm using galnets miui ics. It's not true ics, but built on the on the defy framework with ics components. Or something like that... It works very smooth.

My MIUIed Droid X sent this while my back was turned.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

As far as function, they are more or less the same. However, the ICS version is a bit snappier and also has some script mods built in. Comparitively, I would consider the DefX version the stable. Its compatible with script mods if you want, but they aren't baked in.

Essentially, IMO:

MIUI ICS: More mods, snappier. Less stable.
DefX: Solid as a rock, for the most part. Can still use mods if you want.

As far as day to day functionality they are the same. The ICS is framework tweaks, all "under the hood" type stuff.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## iclickjohn (Dec 24, 2011)

Good question. I had wireless tether for both ad hoc as well as infrastructure when Rom-less. With the MIUI ICS rom, lost the infrastructure portion which services the tablet. Does anyone know which one allows both. Or do I need to shift over to a GB rom?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jdpdata (Jul 24, 2011)

Bob, you'll find him in the dev subsection, is working on a patch for Infrastructure Mode Tether for both Miui versions. He'll release it soon when he's ready-

Sent from my CM9 Nook


----------

